# Testosterone patches



## lightofhope (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi - i just wondered if any ladies have been put on a course of testosterone patches prior to starting an IVF protocol?.  If so, i would really appreciate your views and basically anything you can tell me of your experiences on them. Many thanks


----------

